# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Tren Acetate Kick In Time?

## Ridel

I started with 55mg ed on wednesday 12/12/12, then bumped it to 75mg ed a day later. When will it fully kick in? I am using Newport Finaplex.

I guess bad time, all of ma homies are sleeping.

----------


## Knockout_Power

No discussing lab names, read forum rules....

Tren Ace works fast. You will start noticing sides within 4-5 days. Is this your first time using tren? 75ed is a ton for a novice user.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> No discussing lab names, read forum rules....
> 
> Tren Ace works fast. You will start noticing sides within 4-5 days. Is this your first time using tren? 75ed is a ton for a novice user.


I think we can name labs now if I'm not mistaken, just not sources. I was absent this summer and when I came back we had a whole section for ugl talk. I notice tren within 2-3 days and I feel like its fully kicked in by day 8 or 9. At about a week the sides peak for me and I can already see noticeable changes in my appearance. Acne is the only side that doesn't develop within the first few weeks. I usually see acne at about week 4, usually just white heads on my upper back. I agree with kp, 75mg Ed is too much for your first run. For me the sides from tren at 50mg Ed are relatively mild, 75mg ed was when I really started acting like a prick, 100mg+ Ed and I had to use small doses of Valium for anxiety, cant sleep for more than an hour or two at a time, and just feel extremely unhealthy all day. I've never had anxiety issues before tren and had my first panic attack in my life well taking it. I know guys that run a gram a week with almost no sides, they vary so much with tren. Don't take the stuff lightly, start low and be aware. Tren is 5x more powerful than test so technically running 350mg of tren a week is as anabolic and androgenic as 1750mg of test a week. Personally I would never run tren, at least not high doses if I didn't compete, and I absolutely love the stuff. A lot of guys handle it fine but once again don't take it lightly. I know I really don't notice I'm being a cynical asshole all day but my dad can talk to me for 5 minutes and know I'm on tren.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> I started with 55mg ed on wednesday 12/12/12, then bumped it to 75mg ed a day later. When will it fully kick in? I am using Newport Finaplex.
> 
> I guess bad time, all of ma homies are sleeping.


Are you out of your mind? Don't dose Tren at 75mg ED if it is your first time with this extremely powerful compound with nasty sides. Once the sides kick in, and they should in about a week, you'll realize the mistake you made regarding the dose. Try 75mg EOD instead...

----------


## lovbyts

What are you running besides Tren ? I also agree, 500+ a week is High.

----------


## Ridel

> I think we can name labs now if I'm not mistaken, just not sources. I was absent this summer and when I came back we had a whole section for ugl talk. I notice tren within 2-3 days and I feel like its fully kicked in by day 8 or 9. At about a week the sides peak for me and I can already see noticeable changes in my appearance. Acne is the only side that doesn't develop within the first few weeks. I usually see acne at about week 4, usually just white heads on my upper back. I agree with kp, 75mg Ed is too much for your first run. For me the sides from tren at 50mg Ed are relatively mild, 75mg ed was when I really started acting like a prick, 100mg+ Ed and I had to use small doses of Valium for anxiety, cant sleep for more than an hour or two at a time, and just feel extremely unhealthy all day. I've never had anxiety issues before tren and had my first panic attack in my life well taking it. I know guys that run a gram a week with almost no sides, they vary so much with tren. Don't take the stuff lightly, start low and be aware. Tren is 5x more powerful than test so technically running 350mg of tren a week is as anabolic and androgenic as 1750mg of test a week. Personally I would never run tren, at least not high doses if I didn't compete, and I absolutely love the stuff. A lot of guys handle it fine but once again don't take it lightly. I know I really don't notice I'm being a cynical asshole all day but my dad can talk to me for 5 minutes and know I'm on tren.


was front loading for a week, running 50mg tren ed, with 30mg prop eod. Well if what you said is true then i should be feeling something, I have injected 775mg of tren in my body till now, the only side i have noticed is a lil aggression or maybe its a placebo effect.

----------


## Ridel

> No discussing lab names, read forum rules....
> 
> Tren Ace works fast. You will start noticing sides within 4-5 days. Is this your first time using tren? 75ed is a ton for a novice user.


no bud i can name the labs.

----------


## Ridel

> Are you out of your mind? Don't dose Tren at 75mg ED if it is your first time with this extremely powerful compound with nasty sides. Once the sides kick in, and they should in about a week, you'll realize the mistake you made regarding the dose. Try 75mg EOD instead...



Thanks, I was going to decrease the dose anyways, I am not sure if the gear is legit. My quad is really sore after pinning this afternoon i was limping all day, there a knot. Can I do anything to heal it, any kind of cream or balm or something? I guess i need to use glutes? I know 1.5 inch needles are used but can i use 1 inch 23g for the glutes, i cant find any 1.5 inches went to 7 different pharmacies.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> was front loading for a week, running 50mg tren ed, with 30mg prop eod. Well if what you said is true then i should be feeling something, I have injected 775mg of tren in my body till now, the only side i have noticed is a lil aggression or maybe its a placebo effect.


Why would you front load tren ace? Ace is a Fast ester, front loading it is pointless, it kicks in in a few days. If you've pinned that much and you don't feel anything I'd be skeptical, but wait another week or two before jumping to any conclusions. I know if I pinned 700mg I'd know god damn well I'm on tren after a week. The effects of tren are way more drastic than any other aas IMO. I personally see huge changes in my appearance every week. I think tren would be the easiest thing to tell if it's a fake, like you know when your on tren there's no mistaking it. I was on tren in varying doses for 6 months this year and am pretty familiar with it. For me it's probably the most obvious steroid you can take. You take test/npp and you feel the pump, you get horny, but it's not in your face and you get used to it quick. Trens in your face the whole time at least for me. You should get awesome results with just 350mg a week. The psychological sides can get pretty bad at high doses, 350 mg will produce great gains and sides shouldn't be horrible. You would benefit more from it in the summer for the ladies, something about tren makes you get 3-4x more ass, its science. Trying to have a conversation with some dumb bar star without losing your temper is the tricky part.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Are you only pinning your quads Ed? You need at least 4 sites for Ed injects IMO. I rotate quads, glutes, triceps, delts, and lats and my spots still get worn out.

----------


## Ridel

> Are you only pinning your quads Ed? You need at least 4 sites for Ed injects IMO. I rotate quads, glutes, triceps, delts, and lats and my spots still get worn out.


Yeah, thinking about pinning glutes. I had insomnia once and my body tempreature was higher than usual. But I was running clen at 120mcg that day, so i dropped it.

Can I run a tren cycle for 10 weeks? I wanna use my 4 vials as they will be expire by the time I would have another cycle. I know its debatable what i am really asking is have you ever ran it for 10 weeks?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Yeah, thinking about pinning glutes. Lol I had insomnia once and my body tempreature is higher than usual. But I was running clen at 120mcg that day.
> 
> Can I run a tren cycle for 10 weeks? I wanna use my 4 vials as they will be expire by the time I would have another cycle. I know its debatable what i am really asking is have you ever ran it for 10 weeks?


It won't expire but I ran it for 6 months and I'm alive, 10 weeks is fine.

----------


## Ridel

> It won't expire but I ran it for 6 months and I'm alive, 10 weeks is fine.


6 months straight? Are you on trt?

----------


## lovbyts

I didnt see an answer to my question. What else are you running besides Tren ?

----------


## Ridel

> I didnt see an answer to my question. What else are you running besides Tren?


Tren 50mg ed, prop 30mg eod, clen i took for a week upto 120mcg, but 100mcg works best for me with no sides. This cycle was well planned, everything is in check.

----------


## lovbyts

OK just making sure you had some test in there. Good idea keeping the tren down to 50mg ed instead of the 75mg.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> 6 months straight? Are you on trt?


I blast/cruise. My doses varied from 350-900mg ew.

----------


## kelkel

If you don't see gains then you need to look at nutrition and training. When it comes to syringes, anything is available either at AR-R or elsewhere on line. I'd at least move up to a 25ga 1" which you can then use about anywhere. You don't need a 1.5" harpoon for glutes.

----------


## songdog

I dont know Bro but it really sounds like you dont know wat you are doing.You increased doses to fast.Front load a short ester.Tren isnt something to play with and a little research prior to your cycle goes a long way.Just sayin!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

OP, not trying to give you a hard time here or anything like that, but I have to agree with what songdog said above: you don't really seem to know what you are doing and should have waited before messing with Tren . There are just so many great compounds out there and one should take his time and be patient enough to experiment with these before jumping on the Tren wagon. Cycling Tren so early in your AAS journey is a premature action, it is in my opinion indifferent than putting on boxing gloves for the first time and asking for an heavy-weight class pro to get on that ring and kick your ass! 

I was away for about a year and I recently started to write on the forum again, either no one expect for vets & experienced users were on Tren last year and now almost every other rookie is messing with it. I still can't get over the absurdity of this, but hey, it is your body after all.

----------

